# 100 amp power cord



## Jhellwig (Jun 18, 2014)

The code book has a whole chapter on flexible cord. Ampacities of cords are listed also.


----------



## retiredsparktech (Mar 8, 2011)

Knightryder12 said:


> Hey guys, I have a quick question about what size and type portable power cord I will need to feed an 80amp rack mounted power supply. The power supply is 120/208V, 3p, 5 wire and has a 80 amp rated breaker built-in. I am feeding the power supply from a 100amp Hubbell circuit-lock pin & sleeve receptacle. The circuit-lock pin & sleeve is being fed from a 100 amp, 3 pole breaker from the panel. All help will be greatly appreciated, never fed anything larger then a 60a pin & sleeve before and not sure how to size this.
> I have done some research and I can't seem to find anything other then welding type cable that is rated for 80 amps and larger and was wondering if this type of cable would be OK to terminate on the pin & sleeve receptacle?
> Also what temp rating do I use for this type of application as it will be free air from table 400.5?
> I really need to know if they make type SO, SOOW, etc. with this ampacity or what style cord do I need?


One of the places I worked, always bought, 4 AWG, three conductor, plus ground SO cord.
IIRC, it was bought from Anixter Wire. Extremely pricey, even back then.
I don't even know if they're still in business. They seemed to have any cable, ever needed. :thumbsup:


----------



## FaultCurrent (May 13, 2014)

5 wire cord number 4 should be OK. You can buy short lengths on fleabay cheaper than your wholesale house.

You could also use the type W or G single conductor cable.

Nothing wrong with Cam-Lock or other pin and sleeve stuff. You can use multi-pin or individual.


----------

